# Repairing a Chinese Power Supply



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

It looks like either a 47R8 or 47R0, which is resistor code for a 47.8 or 47.0 Ohm device, the wattage or power rating is determined by the size (length by width) of the package. Not sure why such a precision value would be needed, 47 is the standard value in most resistor series. 

Sometimes a schematic is included in the users manual if one exists for that power supply, and the value for R5 might be listed there.

Good luck with the repairs.


----------



## Coulomb (Apr 22, 2009)

It looks to me that R2 is the same value; you could read that code and/or measure that value. Whatever R5 does for one transistor, it appears that R2 does the same for the other. It appears to be 0805 size (80 x 50 thou).

It seems likely to me that a semiconductor failed, and that's what burned out R5.


----------

